# I'm so tired of cleaning out my Wynn filter... does anyone have an easier way?



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the HF dust collector that is the favorite of all the cheapskates… I got it about 2 years ago and it does exactly what I want it to do. I bought the Wynn 35 filter that the Wynn people recommend and I've been using that since I bought the dust collector. I have a separator and empty my 30 gal trash can when it gets to 2/3 full. I found out the hard way that if it fills much more, you really start getting chips in the plastic bag. In order to clean the filter, I have to take the thing off, take it outdoors and vacuum the daylights out of it with my shop vac… seems a bit strange to vacuum my vacuum filter with another vacuum. I could do this easily in my old house where my shop was my garage but we moved about 2 mos ago and we built out a nice dedicated space in the basement. In order to take the filter outside, I'm going to have to drag it through the main part of the basement.
My real question is… does anyone have a better idea! My plastic bag stays pretty clean with some dust and a few chips but when I rap on the side of the filter… down comes the dust…just not enough dust to get it clean.
Maybe I'm overthinking this…
Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
Ellen


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

You can try blowing compressed air back through the filter. Don't go too high or you can damage the filter, but it should knock a lot of the dust out and into the bag.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I also use a vacuum to clean vacuum filters… It may sound funny but sometimes with the smaller ones, I bring them outside away from the shop/house and throw them into the air a number of times. Dust flies out while spinning in the air and when it lands, more dust comes out. I wouldn't recommend that with those metal cased filters but it works well on the regular hepa filters like those in the big shop vacs.

Jack (dusty)...


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Some of that dust on the filter you want, as that actually helps in the filtration process. I am still using the original HF bag and like you, use a separator as well. I beat the bag once in a while to knock down the big stuff, but really don't worry about getting the filter bag super clean. I just knock the caking down to the bottom of the plastic bag when I am ready to clean the plastic bag. My separator only allows an inch or less of dust to get through over time. I probably empty the separator can 6-10 times before I get around to the plastic bag, and I only really clean the plastic bag out of guilt most of the time (since it rarely accumulates anything).

Personally, maybe you don't actually need to be cleaning the canister as deeply as you are currently doing.. Since you have it in a more restricted space now, I would suggest just tapping the caking off of the filter while the plastic is still in place and then get on with making some more dust. I would only vacuum when you notice a definite drop off in collection rate. Until then, just keep on tapping and changing bags.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't have a true "Dust Collection System"... just a good powered Ridgid shop vac…

I used to have to clean that vac filter, it seems like, ALL THE TIME!

Then, I got the Oneida Dust Deputy (similar to this) , just a separator, and I have had it for a few years now…

*I have never had to clean the shop vac filter ever since I added the Dust Deputy!*

At about the same time, I put a super good filter into the shop vac… does a super job!

I would venture to guess that if you had a nice Separator, like the Dust Deputy, you would probably notice the same type of change…!

One other thing about it… *and you have FULL Vacuum power all of the time because the filter isn't getting clogged!*

It is fantastic!
It saves SO MUCH time!


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Ellen
I have the same setup as you, and I give you a +1 on the use of compressed air. I use about 
50 psi and a pointed air nozzle. I've found that our setup gives a good indication that the can is full
as the suction becomes noticably less.
I think that Wynn recommends the use of compressed air. It is WAY less messy and the dust is 
captured in the bag.

I also agree with Mike that some dust in the filter is a good thing.
I hope this is of help. Cheers!!!!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Another +1 on using compressed air. I am not sure how you have yours secured but I have seen several people who use bungee cords to hold it securely to the DC ring.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not sure of the separator you are using but can tell you that the finest of the dust will make it to the filter.
HorizontalMike mentioned that the can gets emptied 6 to 10 times before the plastic bag is emptied.

I'm around the same cycle. Before I remove the plastic bag I tap the filter a bit to remove the caked on stuff. The worst that I have seen on my filter is after the drum sander has been used for a prolonged amount of time. I tap the filter, followed by compressed air around the filter (while in the shop), then empty the plastic bag.

I've been using the Wynn filter for over a year. I've emptied the trash can dozen's of times and have not replaced the plastic bag. I like this setup a lot.

I use a steel trash can for the separator. I've added a plexiglass window (4" wide x 10"tall) so I know when to empty the trash.

I move the DC around the shop, an hook it up to what ever tool I'm working with.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ellen,
If you have room to stack or other wise double the cartridge filtering area the dust would not get so embedded into the pleats and the flow resistance would be reduced..
Alternately, you could get a roll of the spun polyester type HVAC filter material and line the cartridge on the inside.
The extra layer of media will help hold the dust cake off the cartridge. Also it would be easier to pull out and remove the bulk of the dust at cleaning time.

Finally, it's possible to make a self cleaning filter; industrial units are routinely made this way. But, it involves pulling the dust flow into at least a pair of filters from the outside and using a pulse of compressed air to bllow the dust loose (back flow) from one then the other. This would be possible to do but a pretty intense project.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got the same HF DC that you have, only, I am still using bags, BUT, I did replace the 5micron bags that came with the dc, with 1micron bags that I bought on Amazon, somewhere. It's been a long time. It helped a lot. I know I will never be absolutely dust-free, so I'll throw on a mask when I know I may need one. My system works for me. I hope you can find a solution, cuz, dust suks! Good Luck. I'll be watching for my own future reference and possible upgrade.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe you can add those paddle things on the inside to spin around and knock the cake off without even removing it. Should be easy to make if you've seen them.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use a cyclone system and the filter *always* gets full of the fine dust. I take the filter outside and blow it out with compressed air *every time* I empty the 35 gallon container. It only takes an extra 10 minutes and I at least know I am getting the best suction. 
I just spoke with Dave Wynn this past week and discussed putting double filters on my system instead of just one. I would parallel them side by side and this should reduce backpressure and double the filter area.
I imagine you could use two filters in-line on the HF unit if you have the height. Anyway you look at it the fine dust has to go somewhere…anywhere but my lungs


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

ellen35 …... i think i may have solved the problem you are having for $6 as detailed in this thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189

when i checked with phil thien, he confirmed that many pre-separtor users also equip their collectors with baffles that seem to send the collected dust to the collection bag rather than the canister filter. i was stunned when i removed the filter after installing the baffle. there was NO dust on the drum ring and the filter looked as if someone had vacuumed it clean. BTW, i used a discarded frying pan but others have used woks, wok lids, plastic dishes that sit under large flower pots, etc.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I wrote to Wynn a couple of months ago, asking them about cleaning my 35A. Dick Wynn wrote me back with this…

"Your 35A Blend filter can not be washed so you should hit it with up to 80 psi of compressed air and tap on the end cap at the same time and see what you get. You could even try a toilet brush from the inside if the above does not work. If you had a spun Bond filter, here is how I would have advised you.

"We would prefer that you do not wash it but if you do, use a garden hose and hit it from the "outside" to force everything inward.. If clumps of caked dust persist, you could go in there with something like a toilet brush at the same time.

"Be certain to blow it COMPLETELY dry and let it sit for a day or two to be certain that it "is" dry.

"In the future, you can blow it down with up to 100 psi of compressed air and if the clumps are stubborn, tap on the end cap at the same time with a small plastic mallet."

--

So, I've been using compressed air from the outside, and its been working fine.


----------



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

oneida dust deputy is the best way to go. have one and i love it!!!!!!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great suggestions everyone! Glad to see I am not alone with this problem.
I'll be trying out a few of these. Always glad to get more ideas on this, so keep 'em coming.
Thanks.
Ellen


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your link toolie. I'm gonna raid the kitchen for a fry pan. And thank you ellen for bringing this to lite.


----------



## toys4dad (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the HF dust collector for years. started with the bags and switched to Wynn cartridge. cleaning is a pain for sure. have a higher humidity here in Maine which i think is killiing my filter life. Filter is 6 years old. take it apart every summer and clean it. but i think i have reached its life. it is a hobby on weekends and use sanders, planer, radial saw, table saw, band saw and router table all hooked to system with metal duct work and gates on all equipment. remote start system. just added this winter the trash can before the dust collector. use mostly pine new and reclaimed.

have the filteres changed in the last 6 years? does 6 years make sense?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Ultimate solution is eliminate the filter entirely and exhaust outside, but this isn't always possible.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Remember that the HF DC is underpowered and won't keep the air clean, even with the Wynn filter, which I consider to be a must-have for the HF. Adding a separator DOES make it easier on the filter; you have to clean it much less often. However, it has insertion loss; it lowers the suction. See first sentence. Adding a separator worsens an already bad situation, so I don't think it's worth it; better to have cleaner air and have to clean the filter more often than have less fines picked up and headed to your lungs. Of course if you always use a respirator, then the safety issue isn't as bad.

I have the HF DC, with the Wynn, and no separator.


----------

